# Tricks to get low compression engine to start.



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

Just need to get it home. 97 Civic, and ideas?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Maybe some "starter fluid" (Ether) would make it fire


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

If its manual transmission put it in the lowest gear that wheels turn instead of just skidding and tow start it, probably get engine turning faster than starter can do. Besides that and shot ether, not much to do. this is assuming fuel and ignition are in good shape.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Oh and if its got engine heater plug that in so engine is nice and toasty. Or suppose could put pan coals under oil pan though not sure if that would help much in normal weather as it just heats the oil. The electric engine heater will heat and circulate the coolant so everything is nice and toasty.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

A tablespoon of fairly heavy oil in each cylinder can help if rings are the issue for the low compression.


----------



## Wis Bang 2 (Jan 12, 2010)

Windy in Kansas said:


> A tablespoon of fairly heavy oil in each cylinder can help if rings are the issue for the low compression.


Just a squirt of oil, too much could hydro lock and ruin it...Tow starting could work too, pull it in 2nd or 3rd so you get a faster turn...

I remember when dad first bought his weed business, the trim mower [my job at 11] was so shot I couldn't start it cold. He used to pull it as rapidly as he could and get it to start...once warmed up, I could start it...


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

+ squirt of heavy oil to help seal rings


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

boy, if you have an engine with compression so low it wont start, I wonder if there would be enough power to work the transmission. It has been my experience that very low compression means not enough power to make the car pull, just loose power when you try to take off? good luck, best wishes ray


----------

